# MVR/DVR Playlist missing



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

I was a MVR beta tester with home networking, everything worked great. When the beta program ended, I opted to pay the $3.00 per month and continue the MVR service. I know that home networking is not a supported setup and I understand the reasons why DirecTV made that decision. But MVR on home networking does work, but sometimes you can have problems, like I am having now.

I am hoping that someone of this forum can/will help.

I have 3 DVRs in my MVR home networking setup.

HR20-700 with wired ethernet connection
HR23-700 with wired ethernet connection
HR22-100 with wireless ethernet bridge (Linksys WET610)

As I said, everthing was working perfectly until yesterday. The HR22-100's playlist just disappeared.

I have reset all my receivers and networking equipment.

The HR22-100 can see and play recordings from the other two DVRs. The wired DVRs just can not see or play recordings from the HR22-100.

The funny things is that if I stop sharing my playlist on the HR22-100, then the MVR status on the other two DVRs shows the HR22-100 and that it has sharing turned off. When I re-enable sharing on the HR22-100, the DVR just does not show up in the MVR status at all on the writed DVRs.

The only thing I have not tried yet is running a wired connection to the HR22-100, but I would have to find a really, really long ethernet cable.

Hopely someone can/will help!

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

Just wanted to provide an update. I was able to hook the HR22-100 via two ethernet cables and a switch. I did a reset and then all MVR playlists showed up again. Also, the status on each MVR showed the other two DVR's available.

SO, I just disconnected the wired connection and re-connected the wireless bridge and everything is still working - for now anyway.

On a side note, I have found that MVR over home networking has been working out pretty well for me. The only thing holding me back from switching to DECa is...

1) I heard that with DECA - I can no longer diplex or carry the OTA signals on my cable. I have many local OTA channels that I watch/record on a regular basis and I would not be able run additional cable lines to my DVR's.

2) The cost of new DECA equipment/installation.

Thanks for listening/reading.

Erik


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

edenkers said:


> Just wanted to provide an update. I was able to hook the HR22-100 via two ethernet cables and a switch. I did a reset and then all MVR playlists showed up again. Also, the status on each MVR showed the other two DVR's available.
> 
> SO, I just disconnected the wired connection and re-connected the wireless bridge and everything is still working - for now anyway.
> 
> ...


1. If you don't have SWiM now, that means you are using two cables for each of your DVR's. If you upgrade for DECA, that will entail getting SWiM installed. Since with SWiM, you only use one cable for the satellite signal, you could run your OTA on the other cable.

2. The standard cost for a DECA upgrade is $99, plus $49 for the tech visit. Some people have been successful in getting some or all of those fes waived.

- Merg


----------



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

1. I have SWM already. How would I be able to keep my OTA channels with DECA without running new cables?

2. I would prefer to do DECA install/upgrade myself saving the $49.00 tech fee. I don't think they will ship me the parts directly.

Erik


----------

